

Top 5 Linux Predictions for 2013 - johnr8201
http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/Top-5-Linux-Predictions-for-2013-76823.html

======
nameiscarl
Also, it may a good idea to keep an eye open on elementary/luna : a linux
distribution that has UI designers (that owns Apple devices, obviously).

That distro (currently in beta) comes with its own eye pleasing apps.

More info here : <http://elementaryos.org/>

Here a fancy ad : <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjCN_sbc1t4>

PS : for those who were disappointed by elementary/jupiter, keep an open mind.
This is something very different. The distribution is actually

------
herval
TL;DR: "no news, really, just more of the same (strong here, weak there, blah
blah."

~~~
beatgammit
AAAAH, missing closing paren!!!

~~~
herval
hello, reddit.

------
oleyb
I guess the author has missed the news about Valve's Linux based gaming
console.

